# Oh No! Trailer Sway !



## California Jim

OK everybody. With another reported Outbacker crashing due to uncontrollable sway I thought it would be a good idea to open up a discussion about what to do if you get hit with trailer sway when you are towing. This is a real threat that can happen to any of us at anytime.

Fisrt off, it has to be taken for granted that you have properly adjusted your weight distribution bars/system, and have a good sway control system installed that is also properly adjusted. From the collective experience here it seems that many if not most systems installed by your dealer are not set-up right. YOU simply must understand these systems yourself and are also responsible to confirm that they are working correctly. There are many resources here on the site to assist you in getting this done, and to save time I wont go in that direction here.

So there ya are. Driving down the highway with that big Ol "I'm going camping" smile on your face. Wife (or husband!) at your side, Outback happily in tow. Then suddenly, WHOA! What Was That! The rear end of your truck starts to wiggle, maybe even hard as the trailer starts to sway.

Maybe you're getting hit hard by cross-winds, maybe a big truck or bus came up on your rear and started it. Whatever the reason, you're swaying and it's getting bad or not going away. What are you going to do?

Here are a couple effective things to help you get your rig back in control:

1. Every electronic brake controller (at least that I have seen) has a manual brake lever/switch. This feature allows you to apply the TRAILER BRAKES ONLY. This is the single most important thing you can do to regain control. Hitting this switch basically forces your tow vehicle and trailer into a straight line by dragging your trailer. You must be sure your brake controller is properly adjusted so when you need to use this it brakes hard enough to help.

2. DONT HIT THE TRUCK BRAKES! You'll actually make the situation worse! Braking your tow vehicle can cause the trailer tonge to possibly compress if your truck brakes harder than the trailer, causing your truck and trailer to want to fold like a pocket knife. Does the term "Jacknife" sound familiar?

3. Don't try and steer your way out. Unless you are some kind of professional driver who is able to perfectly time the rythm of your sway and counter-steer at the perfect timing. Instead, stay calm and hold the wheel steady. If you have good braking going on the trailer only, you will soon slow down and regain control.

However, as someone mentioned in another thread today, it is possible that you could be hit by some God awful cross-wind and no matter what you do, including sitting still, you're going to tip over. Thankfully this is exceptionaly rare.

OK guys, feel free to pitch in with any other ideas and experiences you have. We can all benefit from the collective knowledge, and hopefully prevent a fellow "trailerite" from having a really bad day.


----------



## tdvffjohn

Good topic for discussion.

While reaching for the brake controller can be correct, not easy to do.

All I have ever done was Not panic........let off gas and coast, and apply light brake on entire unit. ( This is assuming your brake controller is adjusted correctly and will apply brakes on trailer )

The best way is to preplan the scenario in your mind so you do not have to think, you can react.

Learning from others is also a good thing, looking forward to reading these replies.

John


----------



## Ghosty

I bet if you took a poll and compared those that have had accidents caused by sway and compared it to their tow setup you would find the following...

1. TV had short wheel base
2. Did not have a Sway Control device installed.
3. Had a brake controller that was too complicated to set up.

In my personal opinion I think that once you start going into the out of control with sway the only thing you can do is let off the accelerator and enjoy the ride... personally I think that by the time you reach down, find the Prodigy brake controller manual bar, and pull it -- well its all over by then...

My dealer -- who must put on a million of these hitches a year told me that when i got home I needed to read the directions and make "fine tuning" adjustments to the hitch... fine tuning my butt -- I was off by allot .... when I left the dealer my rear end dropped three inches and my front end came up 1... now after adjustments after adjustment .. after adjustment ... it squates a little over 1.5 inches equally...

I wonder how many people simply take the hitch setup the dealer gave them and have made no corrections....


----------



## huntr70

I think it all depends on the quality of the serviceman that sets it up. I have left a dealer already where the clevis that the ball is on was loose. Not a good situation. My last experience with picking the OB up was completely different. This guy and I worked on the TV and TT for over an hour until we were both satisfied. He was actually more picky than I was. I was getting tired of cranking that tongue weight up and down 2 dozen times!!!!


----------



## Fire44

I have to agree with Ghosty, after towing my camper to Fla and back, I decided to look at the hitch setup. After taking some measurements I found that the back of my Suburban was dropping about 2.5" and the front was coming up about 2". After a couple of hours and the use of a impact wrench, I got the Suburban to drop about 1" in the back and about 3/4" in the front. Now I find that I can tell the difference when I fill the fresh water or if the black water tank is full, I have to pull another link to reduce the sway.

The brake controller is a different story. My wife didn't think that we needed to upgrade to the Prodigy and thought that we were wasting money.....then she drove with rig with the new brake controller. Money well spent.

I think the main thing to due is to stay calm and in your lane as best you can. Take you foot off the pedal and let the truck slow on it's own, use the brake controllers manual lever and bring the truck under control. If you panic and try to correct to you will get into trouble very quickly.

Gary

Also remember that the faster you are driving the faster things happen. So slow down...Both kinds of speed kills!!!


----------



## dougdogs

BMW's X5 actually has braking technology that is supposed to help get you out of this trouble. The theory behind it is that the system notices the sway, and the Bosch brake unit applies brake to one wheel only, at the correct time, to stop the sway. The really cool thing is that this system only works when you plug a 7 pin connector in the rear, otherwise the system is disabled. (also the transmission shift "mapping" is changed as soon as you plug in your trailer. No need to play with setting on a shifter.

Pretty cool technology, I hope BMW shares it with all truck manufactures in the near future


----------



## wercertifyable

I mounted my Prodigy within easy reach of my right hand. Being right handed, I only trust that hand to make the quick move to my brake controller. Being new to towing a TT, whenever I notice some heavy traffic or fool hardy drivers in front of me, I let my right hand rest on the Prodigy, just in case I need the manual override. Most of the folks I camp with mount their brake controller on the left, as it is easier, but it takes minimal extra effort to put it within easy reach of your dominant hand. It makes sense to apply the TT brakes first to stop a swaying TT.


----------



## BigBadBrain

I think it sounds like a good idea to make recovery from sway a practiced routine that is rehearsed like a fire drill is rehearsed (we should all do that one too!)

As you head out on your trip, find a nice quiet stretch of roadway and, after driving around a bit to warm up the trailer brakes, do a brake setup and then practice a moderate speed simulated recovery from sway. If you practice it, you'll have a better chance of doing it automatically when the time comes.

BBB


----------



## CamperAndy

Guys manual operation of the trailer brakes is the most effective way to control sway but as a combination you should try to maintain some pressure on the gas pedal to increase the tension between the TV and TT. Hard trailer braking with slow deceleration of the TV will bring the rig back into control in less then 1 sway cycle.

The brake controller should be placed where you can reach it and you should practice reaching for it. You never know when that practice will result in action without thinking and save your life.


----------



## BoaterDan

dougdogs said:


> BMW's X5 actually has braking technology that is supposed to help get you out of this trouble. The theory behind it is that the system notices the sway, and the Bosch brake unit applies brake to one wheel only, at the correct time, to stop the sway. The really cool thing is that this system only works when you plug a 7 pin connector in the rear, otherwise the system is disabled. (also the transmission shift "mapping" is changed as soon as you plug in your trailer. No need to play with setting on a shifter.
> 
> Pretty cool technology, I hope BMW shares it with all truck manufactures in the near future
> [snapback]47654[/snapback]​


If you follow the car mags you'll recall that generally speaking those import cars can't even get anti-lock brakes right. I don't mean this as an import bash - it is something that fascinates me that they can kill the domestics in all kinds of ways generally related to engineering, and then in a traction-control or anti-lock system test the domestics trounce all over them.

Bottom line is I wouldn't want to be counting on that system to save me from a sway disaster when it can't even stop the car on snow properly.


----------



## tdvffjohn

Doug, if I read you diesel post correctly, your posts right now are imported









John


----------



## California Jim

OK - we now return you to our regularly scheduled program - controlling trailer sway


----------



## MaeJae

JAYâ€¦I hijacked a line from one of your posts from another subject

Trucker told me that the only way to get out of a sway, is to simultaneously apply gas and trailer brake. I have religiously kept my right hand near the brake controller (and practice reaching it often) whenever I see a truck overtaking me.

When we installed our break controller it was installed on the right side of the driver on the side of the center console
within easy reach of the driver. This was done for this exact reason. If you are in an emergency situation
you donâ€™t have time to fumble around to find the controller. Sometimes (DH or I depending on who is driving)
just rest our hand right above the controller if the traffic or wind is bad. Be prepared for the worst. 
I have found myself driving and â€œforgettingâ€ I have a very large TT following meâ€¦that is dangerous. Donâ€™t get me wrong, I guess that must mean I am set up properly. 
But, being too comfortable, enough to â€œforgetâ€ what is behind you is not good.









sunny 
MaeJae


----------



## kjp1969

Here's how I now control sway: www.nosway.com

Presto, instant 5th wheel. Not immune from wind, but immune from sway. I'm a believer!

Kevin P.


----------



## Morrowmd

kjp1969 said:


> Here's how I now control sway: www.nosway.com
> 
> Presto, instant 5th wheel. Not immune from wind, but immune from sway. I'm a believer!
> 
> Kevin P.
> [snapback]47673[/snapback]​


Kevin,

I took a long look at the Hensley and they look like the hot set up. I just can't get myself to fork over that kind of $$$, especially when I have had no sway problems with my current set up.

There are many sway control options out there but the one thing that might save your butt from a terrible accident is to constantly be aware of things like road conditions, weather, who is behind you, etc.

When you combine speed with any adverse conditions you are looking for trouble. I have to totally change my driving mentallity when pulling the OB. I force myself to drive slower in the right hand lane and let the rest of the traffic fly on by.

I find I am more relaxed when I get to camp, also.

-Matt


----------



## kjp1969

I agree: It's VERY expensive, and it's no substitute for common sense. And there is prize for the family who gets to the campground first.

Kevin P.


----------



## campingtom170

Hi Everybody,

I havent posted for a while, but I stop in read all the time. We jus got back from a great trip to lake Casitas, (So Cal) while there one of the campers in our group showed me a newspaper photo of an Outback TT on its side and unhitched from the TV. there was no article but the caption identified the road as the 101. I was curious if this is the crash that Jim was referring to?

I could not agree more with all of you, controlling sway is the most important factor in trailer towing safety.

Happy Camping to All,

Tom action


----------



## Jay

MaeJae said:


> JAYâ€¦I hijacked a line from one of your posts from another subject
> 
> When we installed our break controller it was installed on the right side of the driver on the side of the center console
> within easy reach of the driver. This was done for this exact reason. If you are in an emergency situation, you donâ€™t have time to fumble around to find the controller. Sometimes (DH or I depending on who is driving)
> just rest our hand right above the controller if the traffic or wind is bad. Be prepared for the worst.
> 
> sunny
> MaeJae
> [snapback]47670[/snapback]​




Amen Brother.........Many excellent posts on trailer sway (as usual for this site).

As you can see from my signature, I have upgraded to a Dually Chevy 3500....more truck!!!!! DW has decided the next trailer will be a 5'er. So I am working a plan. Too expensive to get new TV and Trailer at the same time.

Took the 30RLS out on a long weekend, and it is unbelievable the difference this Long Bed monster had on towing. Besides better mileage than the Suburban (which I still have...DW's personal vehicle now), the combination of Prodigy and Allison was awesome on hills and braking. We leave Fri 8/12 for Cloudcroft NM and Salida CO for two weeks. I expect to give the new rig a workout.

Someone else made the point about controling sway by giving it gas as well as the manual trailer braking only much better than my golden rule. The point being that TV forward motion and trailer brakes will straighten out and dampen the sway in a heartbeat.

I did not mean to accelerate out of the sway.


----------



## east-tn-outbacker

My closest call with trailer sway did'nt even involve a rv. It was a 16ft car trailer and it was totally my fault. I had help my Dad tear down an old log barn and was hauling the logs for him on this trailer with electric brakes. When I hooked ur the trailer I checked my brake controller to see that the power setting was all the way over (to what I thought was the weak side). Turns out I had just cleaned my truck up a few days earlier and when wiping down the inside I had unknowingly push the power button all the way to the strong side. Everything was fine until I touched the brakes at about 55mph to slow for an upcoming turn. As you might image this locked the trailer brake up for a second and sarted a bad sway. Luckily I was on a 4 lane hwy and no other traffic around. I was from the median to the emergency lane 2 or 3 times to keep it under control. Since the trailer brakes was what caused the sway I could'nt use them to correct it. I just had keep steering and accelerating until it came under control. Needless to say I missing my turn and me and Dad were both shook up. Now everytime I hook up I double check my brake setting.


----------



## CamperAndy

east-tn-outbacker said:


> My closest call with trailer sway did'nt even involve a rv. It was a 16ft car trailer and it was totally my fault. I had help my Dad tear down an old log barn and was hauling the logs for him on this trailer with electric brakes. When I hooked ur the trailer I checked my brake controller to see that the power setting was all the way over (to what I thought was the weak side). Turns out I had just cleaned my truck up a few days earlier and when wiping down the inside I had unknowingly push the power button all the way to the strong side. Everything was fine until I touched the brakes at about 55mph to slow for an upcoming turn. As you might image this locked the trailer brake up for a second and sarted a bad sway. Luckily I was on a 4 lane hwy and no other traffic around. I was from the median to the emergency lane 2 or 3 times to keep it under control. Since the trailer brakes was what caused the sway I could'nt use them to correct it. I just had keep steering and accelerating until it came under control. Needless to say I missing my turn and me and Dad were both shook up. Now everytime I hook up I double check my brake setting.
> [snapback]47993[/snapback]​


In your situation the brakes caused you to go straight and since you were going into a turn that would tend to cause you to over correct. Very bad combination.

Most sway issues are on straight sections and the brakes are the fix.


----------



## camping479

Good topic.

We got into a pretty bad sway situation about 2 1/2 years ago when we had a longer trailer, turns out too long for our yukon. We were on a rutted stretch of highway when two semis flew by, the first got the trailer wiggling a bit and the second started the sway. For some reason I was able to keep my wits about me, take my foot off of the gas and apply the trailer brakes which immediately stopped the sway. That near miss is what caused us to trade for our 21RS.

I've taught my DW the same procedure in case it happens to her.

Mike


----------



## east-tn-outbacker

CamperAndy said:


> east-tn-outbacker said:
> 
> 
> 
> My closest call with trailer sway did'nt even involve a rv. It was a 16ft car trailer and it was totally my fault. I had help my Dad tear down an old log barn and was hauling the logs for him on this trailer with electric brakes. When I hooked ur the trailer I checked my brake controller to see that the power setting was all the way over (to what I thought was the weak side). Turns out I had just cleaned my truck up a few days earlier and when wiping down the inside I had unknowingly push the power button all the way to the strong side. Everything was fine until I touched the brakes at about 55mph to slow for an upcoming turn. As you might image this locked the trailer brake up for a second and sarted a bad sway. Luckily I was on a 4 lane hwy and no other traffic around. I was from the median to the emergency lane 2 or 3 times to keep it under control. Since the trailer brakes was what caused the sway I could'nt use them to correct it. I just had keep steering and accelerating until it came under control. Needless to say I missing my turn and me and Dad were both shook up. Now everytime I hook up I double check my brake setting.
> [snapback]47993[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> In your situation the brakes caused you to go straight and since you were going into a turn that would tend to cause you to over correct. Very bad combination.
> 
> Most sway issues are on straight sections and the brakes are the fix.
> [snapback]47995[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

No, I was still on the straight part of the road. I was attempting to slow to turn off of the 4 lane onto a 2 lane (90 degree turn). It's possible that only 1 brake grabbed and jerked the trailer sideways. Either way the brakes no doubt started the sway. But like I said earlier it was my fault for not checking my brake controller setting more carefully.


----------



## campntn

I always do a "preflight" checklist. Basically, AFTER everyone is loaded, I walk the perimeter of the setup and do a final look/touch of everything, inside and out. Recently, on leaving Jellystone (I hated it and was in a HURRY to get out), I forgot to tighten the anti-sway bar. Once on the interstate, man, you could tell it. It was bouncing around bad. I stopped, tightened, and it was like pulling normal.
Also, when we first got it, the dealer forgot and left some water (about 1/4 tank)in the potable water tank. Not a lot, just enough to slosh around a lot. that caused major sway from the sloshing. After I drained it, it was ok.
It really does take some "getting used to" when towing. I know that when I picked up our camper, it was set at 4 links hanging and towed ok, even with the sloshing water. But..after we loaded our stuff, put people in the tow vehicle, it had quite a bit of sway with 4 hanging, so I put it to 3 and it's great. Also, I have toyed with the "preload". It does better with just a little preload, kind of like a pinch of something when granny cooks.
After I started dividing the weight of stuff I added, with most of it on the tongue but still add some mid and in the rear, it does better than putting it all on the front.
I'm really glad the KJP1969 and his family are ok. Many prayers answered in a hurry. Ain't God great!?
We'll size up overall one day. But for now, the 21 + Durango with Magnum does fine for us.


----------



## BobbyDup

I used to get involved in these type of discussions and worry about sway. Just buy a Hensley and quit worring about it. You people spend $45K on a truck and $20K on a trialer and then complain that they don't work right together. If you would spend $3K on a Hensley it makes them work together and eliminates sway. Quit complainaing about the sway and just turn it off with a Hensley

I am pulling a 31RQS with a Denali XL folks, thats a half ton truck with a 8000lbs trailer! After I added the Hensley I don't even thing about sway it is not a factor. At 75MPH a semi can pass me going 90MPH and I don't even feel it. I don't worry about special breaking and acceleration techniques and stress out about keeping my hand near the break controler, I just drive and enjoy the ride and my family.


----------



## Roloaddict

I appreciate the discussion. We had some fierce wind coming across Montana last month during our road trip. Was quite frightening for me as a passenger. DH did a great job keeping things in line. Sounds like there are a combination of factors involved in making safe journeys. Will get DH to add his 2 cents when he returns from his "working cruise". Thanks to all for your kind advise.








H.


----------



## CamperAndy

BobbyDup said:


> I used to get involved in these type of discussions and worry about sway. Just buy a Hensley and quit worring about it. You people spend $45K on a truck and $20K on a trialer and then complain that they don't work right together. If you would spend $3K on a Hensley it makes them work together and eliminates sway. Quit complainaing about the sway and just turn it off with a Hensley
> 
> I am pulling a 31RQS with a Denali XL folks, thats a half ton truck with a 8000lbs trailer! After I added the Hensley I don't even thing about sway it is not a factor. At 75MPH a semi can pass me going 90MPH and I don't even feel it. I don't worry about special breaking and acceleration techniques and stress out about keeping my hand near the break controler, I just drive and enjoy the ride and my family.
> [snapback]48040[/snapback]​


The parts that make up the Hensley do not cost 3,000 and the R&D has long since been covered. If Hensley Arrow really wanted to get their product out there they would price it at $500 and then with a bigger market potential they would still make proof but I will not pay $3000 for $100 of steel when I can set up my trailer to tow safe without it.

There are issues with Hensley hitches that require as much attention to detail as some of the set up issues that standard hitches require.

Glad you are happy with it but the Hensley at $3000 is not the answer to every situation.


----------



## BobbyDup

OK, I will let you in on a little secret. I bought mine on ebay for $1500. Most people who can afford a tow vehicle and a trialer should be able to afford that especialy if it avoids an accident. Consider it insurance.


----------



## Highlander96

BobbyDup said:


> I used to get involved in these type of discussions and worry about sway. Just buy a Hensley and quit worring about it. You people spend $45K on a truck and $20K on a trialer and then complain that they don't work right together. If you would spend $3K on a Hensley it makes them work together and eliminates sway. Quit complainaing about the sway and just turn it off with a Hensley
> 
> [snapback]48040[/snapback]​


I have not seen anyone on this forum who has spent $45K on a new truck an complained about set up.







When I was dropping my truck off for a oil change this morning there were several 2500HD's sitting on the dealers lot for under $30K

Actually, your comments are quite harsh. I don't think anyone is compalaining, they were just having a discussion regarding sway.

As far as the Hensley goes......Price is not a complete and accurate reflection of value. eBay or not.

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## ssrrchase

This is a great discussion. After readying the start of this discussion we left for a trip. While leaving Nevada and starting across the salt flats of Utah to Salt Lake City we were heading into a small storm. Out of nowhere there came a 30+ mph head wind hitting me at about a 45 degree angle on the driver side. Every passing truck interrupted the wind and caused some â€œwiggleâ€. I kept my hand by the break controller and was ready to accelerate if I needed to (from earlier posts). The Reese Dual Cam did a GREAT job keeping things under control. This lasted for 20 miles or so until the wind switched and came head on, 45 degree angle from the passenger side. Very weird! Again the Reese did exactly what it was suppose to. And then all of a sudden the wind was gone and clear sailing to Salt Lake. Great discussion and thanks for the info. Keep it coming.


----------



## z-family




----------



## tdvffjohn

I found something interesting towing this weekend that I never thought about before. I have my trailer set up correctly and most times I can and do run at 70 with traffic. The ride home yesterday was different. The difference was the high humidity and 'heavy air'. I was surprised to feel the difference in the volume and I assume density of the air when a truck passed me.

I never before gave it a thought about humidity levels and air temperature before when towing but I found it does make a difference.

John


----------



## PDX_Doug

Good observation John,

I never would have thought of that myself, but it makes sense. ALong the same lines, altitude should make a significant differance.

In a couple of weeks, I will be towing the Outback on a trip that includes Interstate travel with altitudes ranging from sea level to about 5,000 feet. I will pay particular attention to how it effects sway, and let you all know.

Good call.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## RizFam




----------



## mswalt

As many of you know I started a thread a couple weeks ago about the sway problem I had on my recent rip to East Texas.

Went to my dealer and showed him the actual thread with ya'll's suggestions. Asked him about the tires. He said he'd check it out and get back to me. I talked to him a couple days later. His suggestion was to reduce the air pressure in the rear tires until some of the tread had worn down somewhat.

I made a different change. Yes, some of the newness of the tire has worn off, but I didn't reduce the air pressure.

Here's what I did this weekend. I put more weight in the front of the trailer, increasing the tongue weight and then upped my Equaliizer bars another notch. Took it out this weekend with these adjustments and the sway problem was not noticeable at all. Even doing 65 or so on the highway.

My guess is that my sway a couple weeks ago was caused by a few combined factors.....cross-winds, new tires, improper weight distribution (packing) and not adjusting my hitch to account for the newer tires. I think I have now figured it out.

Mark


----------



## N7OQ

I spent a lot of time researching hitches and anti sway devices before I bought my trailer. I agree with some of the other posters that the Hensley Arrow is over prices at $3000 or even $1500 I thinks it should be closer to the other top of the like hitches $600 max. I would think they would sell a ton of them at that price.

I had found a web site with trailer accidents and I read about 2 cases that involved a loss of control while using a Hensley hitch so these things are not fool proof. One had a 21 foot trailer and I'm not sure how long the other one was but I think it was a boat. I think that some times the used of this hitch gives a false sense of security, if your setup is not safe before you put on the Hensley, putting one on does not change anything.

I talked with my dealer about the Hensley and he said that of course they are great hitches and would be happy to sell me one. He said there is a Hensley user group kinda like our Outbacker group he was at one of their gatherings and people had tears in their eyes as they talked about their Hensleys.

I have a hitch that it 10 times lass expressive and so far it does everything the Hensley claims to do. I get no sway even with a cross wind and a 16 wheelers passing me like I'm standing still I can't feet a thing. I for one believe that anyone pulling a TT can get into to a sway situation if the conditions get right and we always need to be prepared even with a Hensley. I also have my controller on the right and always put my hand on the controller when ever I think I might have a chance to get into such a situation.

I have been in sway situation more then once while towing a large boat and I didn't have trailer brakes. So I don't want my family to experance it.


----------



## kjp1969

Verstelle said:


> I had found a web site with trailer accidents and I read about 2 cases that involved a loss of control while using a Hensley hitch so these things are not fool proof. One had a 21 foot trailer and I'm not sure how long the other one was but I think it was a boat. I think that some times the used of this hitch gives a false sense of security, if your setup is not safe before you put on the Hensley, putting one on does not change anything.
> 
> I talked with my dealer about the Hensley and he said that of course they are great hitches and would be happy to sell me one. He said there is a Hensley user group kinda like our Outbacker group he was at one of their gatherings and people had tears in their eyes as they talked about their Hensleys.
> 
> I have a hitch that it 10 times lass expressive and so far it does everything the Hensley claims to do. I get no sway even with a cross wind and a 16 wheelers passing me like I'm standing still I can't feet a thing. I for one believe that anyone pulling a TT can get into to a sway situation if the conditions get right and we always need to be prepared even with a Hensley. I also have my controller on the right and always put my hand on the controller when ever I think I might have a chance to get into such a situation.


Glad your setup is working for you. For me, and from my experience, a Hensley is cheap. Dirt cheap. With a $35k truck and an $18k trailer, I'll spend 6% of that cost on a hitch and not even think twice. (And I can sell it on ebay for $1500, so my end cost is half.)

While your setup may work for you just fine (and I'm not quarrelling with you one bit) it doesn't make your tag trailer handle like a fiver, with all the stability inherent in that design. Everyone who knows the design says that when the patent runs out, all the competitors will come out with a 4-bar pivoting hitch. Time will tell, but having owned and driven both, I'm a believer. (By the way, when I bought mine 2 years ago, Hensley only sold direct to the public, not through dealers.)

So anyway, you've got a $300 setup that works great for you. I've got a $3000 one that works great for me. So we're both happy.

Oh, by the way, there is no "fool proof." The best you can hope for is "idiot resistant."

Kevin P.


----------



## N7OQ

kjp1969 said:


> Glad your setup is working for you. For me, and from my experience, a Hensley is cheap. Dirt cheap. With a $35k truck and an $18k trailer, I'll spend 6% of that cost on a hitch and not even think twice. (And I can sell it on ebay for $1500, so my end cost is half.)
> 
> While your setup may work for you just fine (and I'm not quarrelling with you one bit) it doesn't make your tag trailer handle like a fiver, with all the stability inherent in that design. Everyone who knows the design says that when the patent runs out, all the competitors will come out with a 4-bar pivoting hitch. Time will tell, but having owned and driven both, I'm a believer. (By the way, when I bought mine 2 years ago, Hensley only sold direct to the public, not through dealers.)
> 
> So anyway, you've got a $300 setup that works great for you. I've got a $3000 one that works great for me. So we're both happy.
> 
> Oh, by the way, there is no "fool proof." The best you can hope for is "idiot resistant."
> 
> Kevin P.


Kevin please don't miss understand me, I think it is a great hitch and maybe the best for a TT.

I just wanted to make a couple of points:

1. My main complaint is the price and you and others might have the funds but I don't. The Outback was a lot more than I planned to spend so I was already stretching my budget. For the amount of materials in it I think they are a little greedy.

2. Even if it is the best you can't take a mini truck and connect it to a 31ft TT with a Hensley and expect it to be safe. It may be safer but not totally safe.

3: Expect the unexpected even with the best setups.

So if money was not a option that I would be driving a Dually with a 5th wheel. I did come close to buying a Hensley but because of my budget and what I read about the other hitches I decided to not get the Hensley.

My TV is a Tahoe and 23RS so this is pushing its max with the 23rs not weight wise but length wise so yes I do worry a lot so maybe some day I will change. Your story did send chills down my spine and I thank God everyone came out OK.


----------



## kjp1969

Bill, 
Well then, I guess we mostly agree. I don't mind the price simply because it performs so well. When you think about it, a program like Windows or a prescription drug or a pair of Nikes is about 95% design and 5% materials. In the same way, most of the value of a Hensley is design and proportionately less is materials, so I don't mind so much that its expensive. Its the way that those materials work that makes it valuable, and not the materials themselves. Of course, it is rated to 14,000lbs, so it may not be all that expensive for a heavy duty hitch. Cheaper would be good, yes, but for what it does, I'll buy it anyway.

Count me among the teary eyed believers, I guess. Of course, from where I was coming from, I wanted the very best, cost be damned. Knowing that I had a totally bulletproof setup was what allowed me to put my family back into a TT/TV so quickly. Not that my reason is totally logical or flaw-free, but its my reasoning, so I can stand behind it right or wrong.








Kevin P.


----------



## N7OQ

kjp1969 said:


> Bill,
> Well then, I guess we mostly agree. I don't mind the price simply because it performs so well. When you think about it, a program like Windows or a prescription drug or a pair of Nikes is about 95% design and 5% materials. In the same way, most of the value of a Hensley is design and proportionately less is materials, so I don't mind so much that its expensive. Its the way that those materials work that makes it valuable, and not the materials themselves. Of course, it is rated to 14,000lbs, so it may not be all that expensive for a heavy duty hitch. Cheaper would be good, yes, but for what it does, I'll buy it anyway.
> 
> Count me among the teary eyed believers, I guess. Of course, from where I was coming from, I wanted the very best, cost be damned. Knowing that I had a totally bulletproof setup was what allowed me to put my family back into a TT/TV so quickly. Not that my reason is totally logical or flaw-free, but its my reasoning, so I can stand behind it right or wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin P.


That great TV helps a lot too!! And I do have to say you have great tastes in Trailers







.

Your analogue on materal cost vs design is right on if you brake the human body down to it elements it's only worth less then $5.

If I ever do get a scarry experance I will also be joining the Hensley Club.


----------



## California Jim

"Idiot Resistant"







Love it.

Good to see this old but important topic bumped as we have alot of newbies that may be unaware.


----------



## skippershe

California Jim said:


> "Idiot Resistant"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love it.
> 
> Good to see this old but important topic bumped as we have alot of newbies that may be unaware.


Thanks Jim for bringing this topic back. Since it's my DH driving, I'll be the one with my hand on the brake controller from now on (just in case)


----------



## California Jim

C'mon Dawn, you're already doing everything else. Might as well drive too! Go girl


----------



## skippershe

California Jim said:


> C'mon Dawn, you're already doing everything else. Might as well drive too! Go girl


I know huh? I can pull a 90 foot boat into a slip but I'm afraid to get behind the towing wheel of the surburban!









I'm gonna tackle it one of these days, I swear!


----------



## stapless

kjp1969 said:


> Bill,
> Well then, I guess we mostly agree. I don't mind the price simply because it performs so well. When you think about it, a program like Windows or a prescription drug or a pair of Nikes is about 95% design and 5% materials. In the same way, most of the value of a Hensley is design and proportionately less is materials, so I don't mind so much that its expensive. Its the way that those materials work that makes it valuable, and not the materials themselves. Of course, it is rated to 14,000lbs, so it may not be all that expensive for a heavy duty hitch. Cheaper would be good, yes, but for what it does, I'll buy it anyway.
> 
> Count me among the teary eyed believers, I guess. Of course, from where I was coming from, I wanted the very best, cost be damned. Knowing that I had a totally bulletproof setup was what allowed me to put my family back into a TT/TV so quickly. Not that my reason is totally logical or flaw-free, but its my reasoning, so I can stand behind it right or wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin P.


gotta agree with kevin here. i had a reece dual cam and prodigy. I KNOW how to set them up. you all taught me. i know what to do when my trailer sways, and i too would 'practice' just to be safe. i did eveything right. we got into a situation that all the set up and 'practice' couldn't prevent. luckily, it was just a white knuckle experience. having towed with both, i won't go back. i do think the price will come down once the HA is off patent. I do believe they are extorting the consumer at the current price. too bad. they would sell 3 times as many at half the price, and probably 10 times as many at the $1000 dollar price point. yes, you can safely tow with a properly set up dual cam, maybe even 99.9999% of the time, i don't know. I lived through the unexpected, unpredictable, and uncontrollable experience that sent me across 2 lanes of traffic and back a couple times. for me, the price didn't matter at that point. i probably over-reacted, but now i'm back camping and i'm very happy with my HA. it clearly outperforms my previous set up, and that makes me feel safe. for me, that makes it well worth what i paid.

I've always found this site to be a place where we can all share our experiences. I'm just sharing mine. it seems that sometime people feel that HA users are accusing non HA users of being unsafe. i hope i don't come accross that way. I don't believe that!! I know we are all doing our best to be as safe as possible. please don't take my endorsements of a great product as anything more than sharing my experience.

scott


----------



## PDX_Doug

PDX_Doug said:


> Good observation John,
> 
> I never would have thought of that myself, but it makes sense. ALong the same lines, altitude should make a significant differance.
> 
> In a couple of weeks, I will be towing the Outback on a trip that includes Interstate travel with altitudes ranging from sea level to about 5,000 feet. I will pay particular attention to how it effects sway, and let you all know.
> 
> Good call.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


Well, we are back from the trip mentioned above now, and I have to say in all honesty, I did not detect any difference in either sway control or MPG based on the altitude we were at. As it turned out, we never got over about 4,000 feet, which we routinely exceed locally, but everything seemed very stable and well controlled in all situations encountered. Including passing oncoming 18 wheelers on two lane undivided roads - with no shoulders - at the legal 65MPH speed limit! That a 130MPH closure rate... Those people in Idaho are nuts!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## arsenana

Thank you all for this info. We had no idea that we could control the brakes manually. I just went out and looked at the brake control - and found the manual control. And looked at the instruction manual, and found we have an aggresive braking control that may need adjusting, since we just switched trucks. I hope we never need to control the trailer manually - but now we know we can.

Keep the info flowing - we can never know too much! And we'll never know it all.


----------



## egregg57

That was a Good post Jim. Personally I did not know what to expect, how the brake controller emergency button worked etc. It was all new. But I was told to go to a parking lot to test the braking and see how it felt and had help in adjusting the controller for the different campers we have towed.

I found out early that placement of the brake controller is imperative. You need to be able to find it without bending over or hunting. it should be as easy as using a directional. Or almost as easy. On only one occasion did I find myself in need of using the surge brakes.

We were heading south on 95, a storm had gone through an hour or so before. It was still very windy with gusts. How fast I am not really sure. I was doing 60-65, in the right lane and feeling a bit uncomfortable. An 18 wheeler passed me on the left, drawing the rear of the TT towards the truck followed immediately by a gust in the opposite direction after the suction edded from the tractor-trailer a pretty significant sway began with increasing frequency. My first thought was my brakes for the truck and I applied a bit of slow pressure with absolutely no help. The sway again increased and almost without thinking my right hand went to the surge brakes and the sway stopped almost instantly.

We pulled over into the break down lane to collect our breath and noticed that the semi had done the same. Obviously seeing what had happened.

Words of wisdom, Helpful hints for hopeful heroes......
1. Plan for an emergency
2. Practice your plan
3. Know your equipment
4. Place your controller in a easily reached position. Asthetics should be considered last in my book for this.
5. and be defensive.

Eric


----------



## LarryTheOutback

CamperAndy said:


> Guys manual operation of the trailer brakes is the most effective way to control sway but as a combination you should try to maintain some pressure on the gas pedal to increase the tension between the TV and TT.


Andy is right.

Simply backing off the accelerator will NOT correct _serious _ sway.

You MUST accelerate slightly while at the same time applying the trailer brakes with the brake controller.

Ed


----------



## egregg57

LarryTheOutback said:


> Guys manual operation of the trailer brakes is the most effective way to control sway but as a combination you should try to maintain some pressure on the gas pedal to increase the tension between the TV and TT.


Andy is right.

Simply backing off the accelerator will NOT correct _serious _ sway.

You MUST accelerate slightly while at the same time applying the trailer brakes with the brake controller.

Ed
[/quote]

Didn't know that. Makes sense though! Thanks!


----------



## California Jim

Glad to see folks are still finding their way to this important topic.


----------



## egregg57

California Jim said:


> Glad to see folks are still finding their way to this important topic.


Yessir!


----------

